
Kathy Sierra "get back on your blogging horse" pledgebank - scrollinondubs
http://www.pledgebank.com/kathysierra
======
run4yourlives
Why?

Part of being in the limelight is dealing with the nutjobs that come out of
the woodwork. If Kathy Sierra isn't comfortable/can't handle/plain spooked by
the effects of the spotlight, why would I want to pressure her back into it?

She had a great blog, but let her lead her life the way she feels is right,
and not be selfish.

------
icky
They have blogging horses now? :-O

(I feel so 2007 all of a sudden....)

